# Suspending policy with Direct Line and NCB question



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi,

I am currently looking to buy a (very small - 1 litre) car. At the moment, my policy with Direct Line is frozen for 3 months (September-December or October-January).

Does anyone know if it is possible to extend the suspension or if I cancel my policy, what happens to my (named driver) NCB? I'm assuming it is fine because they give me the motor certificate and I know some insurers who will accept that as main NCB.

Also, during the suspension period, my renewal for insurance comes up so do I get the current year's NCB? E.g. this year, I should get 5 yrs NCB in my renewal at Oct, but in this month the policy is "suspended".

Also, if I cancel the policy at the end of suspension, would I get my NCB with the 5 yrs NCB?

I WILL call Direct Line about this, but obviously cannot right now and I assume people here have been with them and suspended policies?

Thanks


----------

